# GBAtemp clone sites!



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi all

We have been aware for a while that there are sites which have been mirroring GBAtemp's content in order to gain advertising revenue and to phish our members login credentials.

If you happen to stumble across one of these sites please *do not try to log into it or register*!

Please *do not create a thread "What is this site?" and have links to the site in your post *because it will be indexed by google very quickly which none of us want.

If you happen to come across one of these sites please kindly PM myself or another member of staff with the url. *DO NOT POST IT ANYWHERE ON HERE!* We will take it from there.

Please remember the only official URL for the site is www.gbatemp.net and nothing else. Any others are scams!

Thanks guys!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 22, 2021)

First post. Honestly never thought any idiot would steal this site
-snip-
It seems to be an archive of February's GBAtemp media


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> First post. Honestly never thought any idiot would steal this site
> -snip-
> It seems to be an archive of February's GBAtemp media


Thanks but I said DO NOT post the links on the site!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> First post. Honestly never thought any idiot would steal this site
> -snip-
> It seems to be an archive of February's GBAtemp media


No Links Polly.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 22, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> Thanks but I said DO NOT post the links on the site!


Oops, do you want me to pm it to you


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Oops, do you want me to pm it to you


I got it thanks lol


----------



## Chary (Apr 22, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Oops, do you want me to pm it to you


Read the post broski lol he says to PM them


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 22, 2021)

Chary said:


> Read the post broski lol he says to PM them


I thought he meant the details


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)

Chary said:


> Read the post broski lol he says to PM them


Polly and Reading - Like Heaven and Hell,ey ?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2021)

Chary said:


> Read the post broski lol he says to PM them


I made the OP more clear for all the half blind switch boys.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2021)

Shouldn't this thread be locked so that people who don't read the OP don't post links? Is there anything we can even discuss here?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Shouldn't this thread be locked so that people who don't read the OP don't post links? Is there anything we can even discuss here?


I was just about to do that yeah.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 23, 2021)

Could we reasonably expect those reporting things here to be able to run it through ROT13?
https://rot13.com/

Also in before spammers register both urls.


----------

